# My missuz says we are not going to Thunder Road



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 4, 2007)

because its too much of an arse to get to from New York, but I have a strange fascination, i want to make a pilgrimage. How best do you get from mid town manhatten to thunder rd. around october time?

Any other tri-state area road trip suggestions gratefully recieved...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2007)

So, who wears the pants in your family?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Tell her no Thunder Road, no afternoons shopping for shoes.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 4, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> because its too much of an arse to get to from New York, but I have a strange fascination, i want to make a pilgrimage. How best do you get from mid town manhatten to thunder rd. around october time?
> 
> Any other tri-state area road trip suggestions gratefully recieved...



Are you talking about the raceway/speedway in Vermont (or is it Maine??)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2007)

JoMo1953 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the raceway/speedway in Vermont (or is it Maine??)



I always thought Thunder Road referred to some street in New Jersey that Springsteen used to road race on.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I always thought Thunder Road referred to some street in New Jersey that Springsteen used to road race on.


Oh I forgot about the Springsteen song.....but there really is a Thunder Road Race Track in Vermont (I think) or maybe Maine.


----------



## simon_rushton (Aug 7, 2007)

JoMo1953 said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot about the Springsteen song.....but there really is a Thunder Road Race Track in Vermont (I think) or maybe Maine.



I always thought it came from the film (which is set in Kentucky)


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 8, 2007)

simon_rushton said:
			
		

> I always thought it came from the film (which is set in Kentucky)


According to Wikpedia it's named from the Robert Mitchum film:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunder_Road_(song)


----------



## D (Aug 9, 2007)

where the heck is Thunder Road?

Jersey?

PA?

??

-urban75's resident confused New Yorker
currently in Denmark anyway...


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> where the heck is Thunder Road?


It's where screen doors are always slamming, Mary's dress is in a constant state of waving and Roy Orbison plays forever on the radio.

It's also one of Springsteen's finest songs.



> The screen door slams, Mary's dress sways
> Like a vision she dances across the porch. As the radio plays
> Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
> Hey that's me and I want you only
> ...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 9, 2007)

Cripes.. I was pissed when I started this thread an forgot about it! There is a 'Thunder Rd' near Asbury Park according to Google Maps, so we could kill two birds with one stone.

FWIW the 'Springsteen Live in Dublin' album is excellent  

The real question is wether the higway will be jammed with broken hereos on a last chance powerdrive on the way to Thunder Rd.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 9, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Cripes.. I was pissed when I started this thread an forgot about it! There is a 'Thunder Rd' near Asbury Park according to Google Maps, so we could kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> FWIW the 'Springsteen Live in Dublin' album is excellent
> 
> The real question is wether the higway will be jammed with broken hereos on a last chance powerdrive on the way to Thunder Rd.


Well Asbury Park "Thunder Road" is south on the New Jersey Parkway...a nice day trip, bring your quarters for the toll booths!  And at that point you might as well zip down to Atlantic City and try your hand at a little blackjack


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Cripes.. I was pissed when I started this thread an forgot about it! There is a 'Thunder Rd' near Asbury Park according to Google Maps, so we could kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> FWIW the 'Springsteen Live in Dublin' album is excellent
> 
> The real question is wether the higway will be jammed with broken hereos on a last chance powerdrive on the way to Thunder Rd.



It's the one in Jersey, like i thought. Why not go - it's not that far. You'll kick yourself if you don't.

When I went to Arizona, I had to go to Winslow, for instance.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 9, 2007)

JoMo1953 said:
			
		

> Well Asbury Park "Thunder Road" is south on the New Jersey Parkway...a nice day trip, bring your quarters for the toll booths!  And at that point you might as well zip down to Atlantic City and try your hand at a little blackjack




What is this 'Atlantic City' you speak of? I have simple been told 'its like three and a half hours its pretty far'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> What is this 'Atlantic City' you speak of? I have simple been told 'its like three and a half hours its pretty far'



In NA, 3 1/2 hours isn't very far.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Aug 10, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> What is this 'Atlantic City' you speak of? I have simple been told 'its like three and a half hours its pretty far'


New Jersey's version of Las Vegas.....big hotels and casinos on the boardwalk.

Asbury Park is a tiny "Jersey Shore" town, well it was tiny the last time I was there which was 20 years ago!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds cool. My Mrs is from NY so I hear a lot about New Jersey...


----------



## D (Aug 12, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> because its too much of an arse to get to from New York, but I have a strange fascination, i want to make a pilgrimage. How best do you get from mid town manhatten to thunder rd. around october time?
> 
> Any other tri-state area road trip suggestions gratefully recieved...



I know that Thunder Road is a Springsteen song, which is why I supposed it was in Jersey, but I didn't realize it was an actual road.

Tri-state road trips...

man, there's tons to see/do upstate...I'd head that way and do some biking/rafting.  Don't go to Atlantic City.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 13, 2007)

I think its a Springsteenian 'concept' and no doubt someone has re-named an opportune bit of New jersey 'Thunder Road' for entirely commercial purposes..


----------

